# Official Draft Andrew Bogut! Thread



## DHarris34Phan

*I will be posting stuff about Bogut, and why we should draft him. :biggrin: *


----------



## mavsmania41

*Re: Official Draft Andrew Bogut Thread*

Sounds good man I hope you guys take Bogut he is like a Dirk Nowitzki and has the low post game of Duncan.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Official Draft Andrew Bogut Thread*

You're missing the best reason to draft Bogut. Chad Ford is saying that the Bucks are going to draft Marvin Williams


----------



## mavsmania41

*Re: Official Draft Andrew Bogut Thread*

Chad Ford is an idiot isnt he the one that started that article why the Mavericks need to Trade Dirk and get Garnett?


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

*Re: Official Draft Andrew Bogut Thread*

That is gold, cpaw.

I think you guys should join my club


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Official Draft Andrew Bogut Thread*



cpawfan said:


> You're missing the best reason to draft Bogut. Chad Ford is saying that the Bucks are going to draft Marvin Williams


For real, Chad Ford is a complete moron. This is what he says:
"Most scouts feel Williams is the guy with the most upside in the draft and Milwaukee's roster puts the Bucks in good position to take him. While Andrew Bogut could help too, Williams gives the Bucks the best shot at being a contender someday."

*This is one of the worst summaries ever. Our roster? We have good enough players right now at the SF and PF (DMase and Joe Smith). Our roster puts us in good position to take Andrew Bogut! We need a center! Gadzuric is good, but his game is way better suited off the bench. Also, with Bogut, we will definitly be a contender in a few short years.*


----------



## thekid

*Re: Official Draft Andrew Bogut Thread*

I disagree with Ford, I think Bogut could lead them to being a contender one day too but no love for Marvin Williams Jr. here?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*What do you guys see as the "Best Case Scenario" for Andrew Bogut.....and the worse case?  *


----------



## Tersk

Because he's Australian


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Mike Lucas: The Bucks should draft Bogut*
_from The Capital Times:_



> Bogut (pronounced, "Mate, I ain't no Ice Reynolds or Swen Nater") appears to be the most NBA-ready among the elite players at the top of the draft, and it's a very short list, indeed, including North Carolina's Marvin Williams and Wake Forest's Chris Paul.
> 
> Beyond Bogut's impressive credentials - he swept all the national player of the year awards from the Wooden to the Naismith - there's a genuine appreciation for his work ethic, a rare commodity among early-entry candidates.
> 
> The numbers speak to his domination this past season, his sophomore year at the University of Utah. While leading the Utes to a 29-6 record and the Sweet 16 of the NCAA tournament, he finished with 26 double-doubles and scored at least 20 points 22 times.
> 
> "Bottom line on Andrew Bogut is he's a winner," Utah coach Ray Giacoletti told the Deseret Morning News. "And any NBA team he's with - I don't know what the price tag is on that value. But every single day he brings it."
> 
> Added Oklahoma coach Kelvin Sampson, "There's nobody like him. He has so many ways to beat you. If you double him and try to push him away from the basket or mix up your defenses, you probably couldn't bother him. Sometimes the worst thing you can do with Bogut is double him."
> 
> What the Bucks would love to do is clone the 20-year-old Bogut (pronounced Bo-gut Is A No-Brainer For This Crummy Team). For now, they will settle for having first dibs. At that, he's already the people's choice - garnering 70 percent of the early vote on the Milwaukee Bucks' Web site. Williams had 20 percent. Paul had 7 percent. Other had 3 percent. And the nickname "Gold" had 0 percent.
> 
> In an interview with ESPN.com, Bogut said, "I have to get ready, get stronger for the physical play that I'll see there (the NBA). I don't have any plan, like being an all-star in three years or anything like that. I know I want to get better, and I'll show people how hungry I am for that."


*LINK*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Andrew Bogut's 2004/2005 NCAA Accomplishments​*-ESPN.com National Player of the Year
-Basketball Times National Player of the Year 
-Wooden Award Top 5 Finalist 
-Naismith Award Top 4 Finalist 
-Associated Press First Team All-America 
-USBWA First Team All-America 
-NABC First Team All-America 
-Mountain West Conference Player of the Year 
-Mountain West Conference All-Tournament Team 
-USBWA District 8 Player of the Year 
-NABC First Team All-District 13 
-MWC Player of the Week Five Times 
-Great Alaska Shootout All-Tournament Team


----------



## Nimreitz

Drafting Andrew Bogut ends TJ Ford's career in Milwaukee (because we won't be breaking and TJ can't shoot) and means we have to completely overhaul the offense. Bogut might make a few all-star games because of the lack of true centers, but he probably won't be a star.

I say his best case is Brad Miller (some say a young Arvydas, but having not seen any 80's USSR games I don't know what that means) and I don't even want to think about his worst case.... a soft, white, euro center that never does anything, but I don't really see that happening.

Plus, can you really sleep at night after drafting someone who thought his haircut at the 2003 FIBA Juniors Championship looked good? Are those highlights with a bowl cut?! Yikes.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Nimreitz said:


> Drafting Andrew Bogut ends TJ Ford's career in Milwaukee (because we won't be breaking and TJ can't shoot) and means we have to completely overhaul the offense. Bogut might make a few all-star games because of the lack of true centers, but he probably won't be a star.


Are you kidding me man? TJ isn't strictly a fast break PG! Was Brian Skinner a running big man? NO! TJ still flourished his rookie season without good running big men! We don't need Bogut to be a star! We just need him to anchor the paint while averaging 18/10! With the passing ability of Bogut, the shooting of Redd, and the slashing of DMase, our offense will BENIFIT from having a skilled bigman! How many times TJ's rookie year did Dan Gadzuric fumble passes from TJ? ALOT!




> Plus, can you really sleep at night after drafting someone who thought his haircut at the 2003 FIBA Juniors Championship looked good? Are those highlights with a bowl cut?! Yikes.


LOL! He doesn't care about his image! He just loves to kick ***!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Man at Work*
_fron slamonline.com:_



> Sitting in his apartment, talking on the phone, with the NBA on ESPN audible in the background, Andrew Bogut is a content young man. “One of the best things about America,” he says in Aussie-accented English, “is that there are so many basketball games on TV. At least one a night, it seems.”
> 
> No doubt, mate. And next year, there’s a good chance Andrew will be playing in those televised games instead of watching them; the University of Utah’s star sophomore is on pace for a spot in the first round of the 2005 NBA Draft. But unless you stay up late for the odd Mountain West Conference game on TV or watched the Australian big man do his thing in the Olympics last summer, the name Andrew Bogut may not mean much to you. Just trust that true college hoop heads, not to mention anyone who evaluates talent for the NBA, know a lot about this gem in the Wasatch Mountains. He’s a 6-11, 242-pound post player with supple hands and an overall floor game that allows him to put up the sort of numbers you rarely see anymore in the college game. Check AB’s per-game digits through Utah’s first 11 games and tell us you aren’t moved: 19 points (on 63 percent shooting!), 10.5 rebounds, 2.7 assists and 2.1 blocks. To paraphrase the old cliché about do-everything players, about the only thing Bogut isn’t doing for the Utah basketball program is selling popcorn during games at the Jon M. Huntsman Center.
> 
> “Andrew will say he likes being double-teamed, and he means it,” says Runnin’ Utes first-year coach Ray Giacoletti. “That means he’s going to make a play for other guys. He’s averaging nearly an assist per turnover, which you never see in a big man. He has to score and rebound for us, but he’s still trying to look for his teammates. Basically, every time he touches the ball, something good happens.”
> 
> Hired from Eastern Washington last March in the wake of Rick Majerus’ health-related resignation, Giacoletti made Bogut’s return one of his first orders of business. “I was on the West Coast [last season], and I certainly watched some games and I was aware of who he was. I didn’t think there were many better freshmen in the country,” the coach recalls. “After I got the job, I met with all the players. He told me he wasn’t sure whether he was going to apply for the NBA Draft, play professionally in Europe or stay at Utah. He’d stop by the office every day to talk, and I spoke to his parents on the phone a couple of times and asked to go meet and speak with them in person. Then I flew to Melbourne to see them—20 hours there, 20 hours back. After the NBA deadline passed, it was Utah or Europe. What it came down to for him was what the better path to the NBA was. He decided it would be here.”
> 
> Even as basketball has become perhaps the ultimate global game, with people from so many different backgrounds now vying for the NBA, Bogut will be a first in the League: an Australian citizen with Croatian heritage and American attitude, wearing the imprints of those traits all over his game. This is not to say Bogut will be the next Dirk Nowitzki, but their stories are similar in at least one way: the NBA’s never had anyone like him.
> 
> Start Down Under. Bogut was born and raised in Melbourne, and he’s proudly suited up for national teams the last two summers: in 2003, when he earned MVP honors in leading the Emus (Australia’s Under-19 team) to the U-19 world championship in Greece; and again in ’04, when Bogut was the second-leading scorer for the Boomers (the Aussie senior men’s team) at the ’04 Olympics. Bogut attended the Institute of Sport, a boarding academy where Australia puts its premier athletes through rigorous pre-Olympic training. He was there alongside St. Mary’s (CA) forward Daniel Kickert and right after Georgia Tech’s Luke Schenscher, and he’s plenty proud that the threesome rank among the best big men in American college basketball this year. “People know about Schenscher, and Kickert is averaging almost a double-double,” brags Bogut, whose rep as the class of that group was confirmed when he starred for an Olympic team the other two didn’t even make. “We’re proving Australians can play here. There is a lot of pride about that.”



















*LINK *


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Nimreitz said:


> Drafting Andrew Bogut ends TJ Ford's career in Milwaukee (because we won't be breaking and TJ can't shoot) and means we have to completely overhaul the offense. Bogut might make a few all-star games because of the lack of true centers, but he probably won't be a star.


I seriously doubt having one half-court specialist, if you will, will completely derail the Bucks' running game. If anything it gives them more versatilty. The mainstays from the 02-03 campaign will still be around, and Bogut gives the you the option to slow it down and bang it inside as required.



Nimreitz said:


> I say his best case is Brad Miller (some say a young Arvydas, but having not seen any 80's USSR games I don't know what that means) and I don't even want to think about his worst case.... a soft, white, euro center that never does anything, but I don't really see that happening.


Soft and Andrew Bogut should not appear in the same sentence, unless soft is preceeded by "not". His top qualities are toughness and intensity. He's a gamer. If anything, his worst case scenario is not having the athleticism to dominate the league. Irrespective of that, I still think he will be successful - it hasn't stopped Big Z and an to extent, Tim Duncan. If one thing is sure about Bogut he has that never say die attitude, and I'm not sugar-coating there, the guy wants to be the best at all costs. He won't be another Longley.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Bucks must draft Bogut*
_from Wisconsin State Journal_



> Nothing against Williams, who in five years might be the best player to come from this draft, or Paul, who is a healthier version of T.J. Ford, but the selection of Bogut is a no- brainer.
> 
> Actually, there are only two options to consider for the pick - Bogut and Williams. With Ford's health an unknown, Milwaukee may or may not need a point guard. But after going 30-52 this year, the Bucks definitely need a big man. Bogut or Williams would fill that need.
> 
> Bogut is 20 years old, 7 feet tall and a true center. Williams is 18, stands 6-9 and plays either forward position.
> 
> Bogut was the national player of the year as a sophomore and has extensive international experience. Williams was the sixth man on the Tar Heels' NCAA championship team as a freshman.
> 
> Bogut can pass, score from the post or the perimeter and bang for rebounds, but he doesn't play above the rim. Williams is versatile, coachable and athletically gifted, but he's a 'tweener and, while he probably has more potential to improve than Bogut, no one knows where he will top out.
> 
> Both players will be successful in the NBA, but the only reason Harris should give Williams a thorough look is so he isn't someday lumped in with the general manager who went for size over skill and picked Sam Bowie over Michael Jordan 20 years ago.
> 
> If it were guaranteed that Williams will become an NBA superstar, Harris would have to take him. However, Harris admitted he isn't sure if Williams is a small or a power forward, which brings to mind Tim Thomas, Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Keith Van Horn - all highly drafted players who aren't deadly enough shooters to be stars on the perimeter and yet aren't strong enough to become huge factors inside.
> 
> That's not saying Williams will be the next Thomas. However, Bogut is the surest thing in the draft - the Bucks have already watched him go against NBA centers in the Olympics - and center remains the most important and difficult-to-fill position in the league.
> 
> For proof, look no further than the playoffs.
> 
> Shaquille O'Neal, Tim Duncan, Amare Stoudemire and Ben Wallace are the four most productive centers in the league and all have their teams in the final four.
> 
> Then look at the Bucks' history.
> 
> Milwaukee hasn't had a viable center since trading Kareem-Abdul Jabbar 30 years ago. Don Nelson's laughable attempts to fill the position with over-the-hill players (Bob Lanier, Dave Cowens, Jack Sikma) or projects (Alton Lister, Randy Breuer) held back a very good Bucks team. And George Karl had a classic doughnut team - a hole in the middle - or the Bucks might have reached the NBA Finals in 2001.


*LINK*


----------



## Misfit

I say draft Bogut and not Williams, it's simple really Williams can play the 4 but he's much better off playing the 3.Even other 3-4 players like Antwan, Marion, and Thomas while they play decent at the 4 they play there best game when they're playing the 3.

Pachulia and Gadzuric averaged a combined 13.5 ppg and 13.40 rpg, now those are decent stats for those 2 players. I just don't see why some bucks fans want to draft Marvin and turn Mason a player who averaged 17 points for you last season into a sixth man.Bucks need help in the post and Williams is not the answer.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Bogut rumors are out of focus*
By Gery Woelfel


> It doesn't take long for rumors to spread in the NBA, and last week, one spread like wildfire.
> 
> DraftCity.com, a basketball Web site, wrote "according to former coach Rick Majerus, (Andrew) Bogut suffers from macular degeneration, an eye disease."
> 
> As far as rumors go, that's a doozy. Bogut, a 7-foot center from the University of Utah, is generally regarded as the No. 1 prospect in the upcoming NBA draft and likely to be selected by the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> When word spread about Bogut's alleged eye condition, and when people realized Majerus coached Bogut during his freshman season with the Utes, red flags went up everywhere. Several concerned NBA officials understandably made calls to Utah basketball officials to confirm the report.
> 
> They didn't get one. Just like I didn't when I called current Utah coach Ray Giacoletti and Trevor Jameson, the head trainer for the Utes' men's basketball team.
> 
> "I've had a bunch of calls about this from NBA people and I've told them, `No, Andrew doesn't have any degenerative eye disease,'" Giacoletti said. "We had his eyes checked and he is nearsighted. He wears a special contact. That is it.
> 
> "I don't know how or why these things get started."
> 
> Jameson, who has worked closely with Bogut the last two years, was equally befuddled.
> 
> "When we have kids come here to Utah, they get physicals and eye examinations," Jameson said. "He was prescribed contacts because he has some nearsightedness. I was told nothing was wrong with his eyes.
> 
> "I know he's never had any trouble with his eyes the two years he's been here. He's never complained about his eyes ever."
> 
> Bogut excited about Bucks While Bucks general manager Larry Harris said he intends on working out and interviewing four players for the Bucks' top pick - forward Marvin Williams of North Carolina, point guard Chris Paul of Wake Forest, point guard Deron Williams of Illinois and Bogut - most NBA officials are convinced Bogut will be the Bucks' choice.
> 
> If that happens, Bogut will be pleased.
> 
> "We're ecstatic about the way the lottery worked out," said David Bauman, Bogut's agent. "We've already had conversations with Larry Harris and Dave Babcock(the Bucks' scouting director) and we are looking forward to meeting Sen. (Herb) Kohl."


----------



## hirschmanz

The clincher for me is that Bogut has already started mixing things up (the kobe comments) and he's not even in the league yet. What a great guy.


----------



## Dissonance

Did you guys see this yet???


http://www5.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36168/20050606/bucks_to_make_a_run_at_ilgauskas/





> Star-Ledger - The Milwaukee Bucks are leaning towards drafting Andrew Bogut, but are also taking a look at Marvin Williams.
> 
> With plenty of cap room, the Bucks will pursue Zydrunas Ilgauskas this summer, as they also try to resign Michael Redd.
> 
> If they do indeed take Williams, this could indicate that they feel they have a reasonable chance at acquiring the Cleveland big man


----------



## DHarris34Phan

dissonance19 said:


> Did you guys see this yet???
> 
> 
> http://www5.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36168/20050606/bucks_to_make_a_run_at_ilgauskas/


The headline is totally taking away what the article actually says. It doesn't cite any sources, it just says that we have caproom and it is possible to throw money at Z. It is the writer's opinion, and they took it to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## KB21

Why wouldn't a team be running the break with Bogut at center?

What's the first thing you need to get the break started? You need the post player to get a rebound and make a good outlet pass. There won't many better than Bogut at getting the break started by making the outlet pass, something that is widely overlooked but very important.


----------



## kamego

Bogut isn't a risky pick and would provide solid minutes at the center spot right away. I like Marvin's upside but having a capable center is much more important to the team's sucess. Bogut just seems like the safe play that will help the team the most.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Bogut debunks Eye Disease Rumors*
_Associated Press_



> Andrew Bogut made several things clear Friday: He could see himself playing for Milwaukee or Atlanta next season. For that matter, he can see, period. He is not in danger of losing his eyesight.
> 
> If that seems like a strange statement, well, consider that former Utah coach Rick Majerus reportedly told NBA executives a few weeks ago that Bogut has a degenerative eye disease. So besides the usual questions about his background, his strengths and weaknesses, the 7-foot Australian center from Utah found himself discussing his eyesight and his former coach during a predraft news conference.
> 
> Bogut, who did not get along well with Majerus, said he hasn't spoken with his former coach since the rumor circulated. And when asked about his relationship with Majerus, Bogut responded tersely: "Fine."
> 
> The same goes for his eyesight. It's fine, Bogut said.
> 
> "If every person who wears a contact lens in the United States has a degenerative eye disorder, I think you'd have a lot of sick people," he said. "I'm not going to go blind in two years, mate."
> 
> Besides reportedly spreading that rumor about Bogut's eyesight, Majerus told the Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel that North Carolina forward Marvin Williams will be the best player in the draft. Is the former Utah coach crashing Bogut's stock?
> 
> "Not really," Bogut said. "I think if people believe the rumors that are floating around, that's up to them. But I know it's not true. There are no problems between me and him. I don't have a degenerative eye disorder."
> 
> Bogut said the rumor doesn't bother him, and if the Bucks pass on him because of that, it would be "their loss."
> 
> "I'd already be going blind if I had it," he said.
> 
> If his stock drops, it probably won't be a long fall.
> 
> Bogut is expected to go to Milwaukee with the No. 1 pick or Atlanta at No. 2 in the draft on June 28, after averaging 20.4 points and 12.2 rebounds. The team that doesn't wind up with Bogut is expected to draft Williams, which could make him a trendsetter.


*LINK*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Bogut and Co. Impress at Milwaukee Workout*
_from ESPN.com:_



> *ST. FRANCIS, Wis*. – We're not sure this has ever happened before in the NBA draft.
> 
> But we saw it Monday at the Milwaukee Bucks' practice facility. A top NBA draft pick out-dressed a United States Senator and team owner on the morning of his first workout.
> 
> And, the kicker is, earlier in the day, he handed him his résumé just in case the owner was a bit unsure about whom was "interviewing" for the job of No. 1 draft pick.
> 
> Utah sophomore center Andrew Bogut showed up for his breakfast meeting with U.S. Sen. Herb Kohl (D-Wis.) at Milwaukee's Pfister Hotel in a dapper navy blue pin-stripe suit, blue shirt and red tie. The approachable senior senator from Wisconsin was dressed a bit more casually in a shirt, slacks, a sport coat and no tie.
> 
> "I came in a suit and tie because it's a job interview," Bogut told ESPN.com Monday. "He needs me, but I need him and I respect him and his organization. They can see on paper what I've accomplished in my life and I'd like Milwaukee to be a part of that and add more slots on my résumé like NBA playoffs and NBA championships."
> 
> And what was the reaction from the senator? Well, he doesn't do interviews during the draft process but you could tell he was clearly impressed by Bogut Monday while observing his workout.
> 
> "He was surprised that I came in a suit and was well-prepared to meet with the man," Bogut said. "He's a high-powered man, a respectful person and a great person. He helps a lot of children in the Milwaukee area and I think he was shocked to see me in a suit and a tie."
> 
> Bogut's agent David Bauman certainly had Bogut's two-day visit to Milwaukee well-scripted, but Bogut was hardly a pawn. The agency had a slick promotional package ready to hand the senator about Bogut's Andrew Bogut 4 Foundation to help underprivileged youth who have been affected by emotional and financial burdens. The foundation name was born out of the four corners of the world – Australia, Croatia, Utah and apparently, he hopes, Milwaukee – where he has played basketball.
> 
> "I think this is rare," Bogut said of treating his workout with the Bucks as a job interview. "The approach I've taken is as a professional. I've got good people around me and my family. Some kids might go into the meetings casually and say 'you need me and you want me so pick me.' I want to show that I can be a good player for this organization on and off the court. I want to start my own foundation here."


*Link*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Bogut looks like the Man*
_from Journaltimes.com:_



> Andrew Bogut was determined to prove to the Milwaukee Bucks Monday that he was a better athlete than most people perceived.
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> 
> In an intense, almost non-stop workout in which Bogut was tested in every imaginable way, *the 7-foot center from Utah convincingly showed those in attendance he has the necessary athleticism to compete at a high level in the NBA.*
> 
> During a hour-long workout at the Bucks’ training facility in St. Francis, *Bogut raised eyebrows with his agility around the basket, his good footwork and his ability to elevate, which he demonstrated on several occasions with high-flying, powerful one-hand throwdowns.* *If anyone had any serious reservations about Bogut’s athleticism, they were emphatically dispelled with a performance that was clearly better than the one turned in by Marvin Williams a day earlier.*
> 
> Bogut and Williams, a 6-8 forward from North Carolina, are the only two players the Bucks are considering for the No. 1 overall selection in the June 28th NBA draft.
> 
> After the workout, Bogut said he disappointed in his shooting but was generally satisfied with his audition, which was watched with understandably keen interest by virtually everyone affiliated with the team’s basketball operations and owner Herb Kohl.
> 
> Asked what he liked about his showing, Bogut said, “I showed that I can shoot a hook either way, that I’m ambidextrous, *that I can get up and down the floor, that I can jump … I’m athletic enough to play in the NBA.’’*
> 
> Before being put through a rigorous workout by Bucks assistant coaches Bob Ociepka and Mike Sanders, Bogut did a series of drills to measure his jumping abilities. He acquitted himself more than nicely. Bogut went 28 inches in a no-step, vertical leap and went 31 in a one-step, vertical test. *Said one Bucks official: “That’s not good; that’s great for a guy his size.’’ * Bogut also showed he has a handle. *It might possibly be as good as any center's in the NBA already. In drills where he started from mid-court, Bogut easily dribbled around obstacles before pulling up for a J or taking it hard to the basket.* On a couple occasions, Bogut nonchalantly dribbled the ball between his legs or around his back while going full-tilt to the basket. What Bogut didn’t show in the workout was his passing skills. He wasn’t asked to, because Bucks general manager Larry Harris and the team’s scouting staff had already seen enough of Bogut’s ability either in person or on tape.
> 
> “Coming into the league next season, he’ll be one of the five best passing centers in the league,’’ Harris said. “That’s probably his best skill.’’
> 
> One other facet of Bogut’s workout that was noticeably impressive was his stamina. While Bogut broke a good sweat, he only took one short, break in the workout. It was amply apparent Bogut came physically prepared.


*Link *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Bogut Center of Bucks Universe*
_from jsonline.com:_



> *St. Francis -* The Milwaukee Bucks are going to take Andrew Bogut.
> 
> I don't base that on inside knowledge, because the Bucks themselves continue to insist that they do not know whether they will use the NBA's No. 1 draft pick on Bogut or Marvin Williams. With a week to go, there is still no consensus.
> 
> But there were vibes emanating Monday from the Cousins Center, where Bogut was subjected to Michael Jackson-level scrutiny by a horde of reporters wisely invited to the 45-minute workout staged largely for show. Just as the organization needs the publicity, it will eventually come to the conclusion that it cannot do without an agile 7-foot center in an Eastern Conference that soon will be vacated by Shaq.
> 
> Will Bogut be the smart pick? Who knows? But the sensation that Williams could somehow blossom into a superstar for the Atlanta Hawks, maybe the worst franchise in all of professional sports, won't subside. With the competent skyhook he displayed Monday, Bogut isn't going to be the next Kareem, but neither will he be the next Joel Przybilla.
> Strong points
> 
> Not that you could tell much from an exhibition conducted mostly for the media's benefit, but Bogut has a lot of refinement, dexterity and athleticism for someone his size. He also has perseverance and endurance; he refused a water break and didn't poop out as Williams did the day before. But what you really wanted to see - but could not with a one-man workout - was passing and defense, because all the great centers could pass and defend.
> 
> Bogut is also long on smarts, wit and eloquence, as one might expect from an athlete with international experience. Tested by a question on the Bucks' roster, he ticked off all the starters by position before listing himself as the center. The ability to say the right things and speak at length with substance won't get the Bucks back to the playoffs, but it certainly didn't hurt during Bogut's interview with Herb Kohl.
> 
> It was interesting to chart the senator's body language during the workout. Whereas Kohl remained seated Sunday with his staff at Williams' session, the senator stood and paced the perimeter of the practice floor as Bogut went through his drills with two assistant coaches. Kohl had the manner of a car-lot customer on the verge of a decision, but needed to expend nervous energy just to make sure.


*Link *


----------



## Dissonance

I thought you guys would wanna know. Andrew Bogut is supposed to be on Best Damn Sports Show tonight. Check your local listings cuz it varies between states and cities cuz of baseball games.. But it says on the website at the bottom.


The Glove" ... Gary Payton guest hosts, potential #1 pick Andrew Bogut, WWE Superstar John Cena and Jalen Rose covers the Finals 

http://msn.foxsports.com/


----------

